# BBB's Best Bud Shots



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I have tons of pics on my computer and I will post the best of best here for your viewing pleasure.





More to come


----------



## massproducer (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks very good but very immature to be harvested in those last 2 pictures


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Mass, This are pics from my first few grows. How stupid i was  I have learned so much in the last year and half. For one nt to cut it down to early its worth the wait not to.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 13, 2008)

your pics are always amazing. I will be following this thread. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 14, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> your pics are always amazing. I will be following this thread. What kind of camera do you use?


 
Its a Samsung S850 it hs 8.1 megapixels and a 5x optical zoom. It cost me a little under $200 about a year ago.


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

looks dank!


----------



## diego_dm (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, great images man.


----------



## diego_dm (Mar 15, 2009)

I took one of yours and changed colors, basically less green. Hope u like it. Best!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 28, 2022)

Yippee atleast a few of my pics are still around


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

Nothing has been deleted my friend. I have stuff from 2008.
I went back to some of your older stuff. Looks like you deleted some pics or something cause they have a RedX on a box with no picture. Very strange.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nothing has been deleted my friend. I have stuff from 2008.
> I went back to some of your older stuff. Looks like you deleted some pics or something cause they have a RedX on a box with no picture. Very strange.


I believe the Red X means the site that was hosting his pics is no longer there or they purged them after a certain time period


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

I have pictures all the way back to 2008 and they are still there.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have pictures all the way back to 2008 and they are still there.


They may have been on a site like photo bucket which is now gone or a site similar


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

If posted here in MP using the software here then they should be here still


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 29, 2022)

Maybe because they were not thumbnailed, and they were big pictures? Took to much space?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

I've got a message sent to the Admin to check it out for you.


----------

